# La Spaziale S5 EK vs Vivaldi S1 II



## peterpan (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi all,

I have been on the look out for a second hand Vivaldi S1 II (not mini) for 4 months now. They are not common in our country so I'm forced to shop via Ebay and other internet sites.

Closest that I came was a bid from Ebay UK but that was halted by seller due to shipping complications.

Yesteday I have found a second hand S5 EK for 1.175GBP and seller is prepared to ship. Don't mind the machine being larger, plenty of space available in the kitchen, can also plumb it.

My two questions are:

How does a Vivaldi compare to an S5?

Does this look like an ok deal? Link

Thanks for your input in advance gentlemen, appreciate it.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Every other home barista member seems to have a vivaldi, strange how they haven't caught on in this country


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I thinks its possibly because E61 machines were so heavily marketed in the UK (partly on looks).


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Did you notice it requires a 400 volt supply??? Do you have a commercial supply ? I know some machines can run on 240 volt but it does say specifically 400 volts


----------



## peterpan (Sep 25, 2014)

Good catch, luckily I do have a 400V lead available in the kitchen.

Any comments on the comparison of the two machines? Does the price of the S5 look ok to you?

Cheers


----------



## peterpan (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi, any experience with an S5 for home use guys?

Deal look ok to anyone?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Why do you want a 2 group machine in your home kitchen? Why are you looking at this over a single group designed to be used in the home environment?

There are some people that do this, but it is overkill in every sense of the word.

You will be using huge amounts of electricity compared to a machine designed for home use, it would seem like a strange and needless expense.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Totally agree with Dylan WHY


----------



## peterpan (Sep 25, 2014)

I agree that it's overkill, but I'm getting desperate after checking ebay and other sites for such a long time and not getting a La Spaz Vivaldi II and a seller that's prepared to ship to Slovenia.

Feel free to make suggestions for other machines that fill some wishes I have for it:

1. Rotary pump

2. Dual boiler

3. PID temp control

4. Reliable

5. Price under or around 1200 GBP (incl. shipping), probably second hand

6. Will ship to Slovenia

Thank you


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

peterpan said:


> I agree that it's overkill, but I'm getting desperate after checking ebay and other sites for such a long time and not getting a La Spaz Vivaldi II and a seller that's prepared to ship to Slovenia.
> 
> Feel free to make suggestions for other machines that fill some wishes I have for it:
> 
> ...


Any E61-db (dutto, V2B/Verona, pro700, r58) fit that bill, although I do not know if seller are prepared to ship to Slovenia.

you could also look out for a Dalla Corte, this make db for home use as well as commercial db machines, and if you don't mind restoring a machine, it's possible to get a well used lm linea.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I would do the maths on the electricity, you may find that your desperation will cost you hundreds of pounds a year which you could put toward a better machine.

New DB machines with rotary pumps tend to cost around £1500, you could probably find a retailer here or in europe that would ship to you.

Alternatively place a wanted ad in our own F/S section, you may get lucky.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

2 thoughts:

1. Try using a UK based shipping agent; Bronc (I seem to recall) did this for stuff to Bulgaria I think - and obviously Slovenia is more 'local'









2. Have a word with Espressomento on here - he might be able to sell you something nice and he's in Slovenia I seem to recall?


----------



## peterpan (Sep 25, 2014)

I was offered an Isomac Professional 2 boiler PID but can't find any reviews or comments from owners.

At first glance it looks to meet all the requirements. What are your thoughts on the machine?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Isomac make good machines, and it is a much more sensible choice than a commercial 2 group. If you are getting one for your stated budget I would jump at it.


----------



## peterpan (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi, back again with another dilemma.

I was offered the following:

1. La Spaziale Vivaldi S2 (bigger version, the one I was looking for) for 1700 EUR

2. Rocket R58 for 2000 EUR

Is R58 worth the price difference?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Yes! 13characters


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If its a home machine, you wont regret spending the extra on the Rocket when you have to look at it every day. The spaz is a good machine, but its no looker.


----------

